# Smoking Dreams



## RainstormZA (23/4/19)

Has anyone had strange dreams where you took a cigarette and lighted up? 

I've had two of those dreams since I quitted smoking one year and 7 months. 

Any idea why this happens? I don't miss it and prefer vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Elmien (23/4/19)

It could be that you feel like you are missing out on something and your brain uses smoking as a metaphor for that something. That is not to say that you miss smoking but your brain could be using it since it was a part of your daily life that you don't do anymore and it is an easy image to pull up to represent something that you want that you don't have. I hope I'm making sense here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (23/4/19)

i have dreams where i have a drink and light a cigar while i’m stressed about crap that essentially doesn’t matter. when i wake up i don’t even feel like vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (23/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Has anyone had strange dreams where you took a cigarette and lighted up?
> 
> I've had two of those dreams since I quitted smoking one year and 7 months.
> 
> Any idea why this happens? I don't miss it and prefer vaping.


I had a handful of those dreams in the 1st 7 years since quitting, they become less frequent as the years roll by.
I remember dreaming that I'd started smoking again and woke up extremely pissed off with myself... until I realised it was just a dream.
Its probably some balance compensation mechanism due to the constant subliminal avoidance of cigarettes, ie nothing to be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/19)

blujeenz said:


> I had a handful of those dreams in the 1st 7 years since quitting, they become less frequent as the years roll by.
> I remember dreaming that I'd started smoking again and woke up extremely pissed off with myself... until I realised it was just a dream.
> Its probably some balance compensation mechanism due to the constant subliminal avoidance of cigarettes, ie nothing to be taken seriously.


Nah, I'm just wondering why they happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/19)

Elmien said:


> It could be that you feel like you are missing out on something and your brain uses smoking as a metaphor for that something. That is not to say that you miss smoking but your brain could be using it since it was a part of your daily life that you don't do anymore and it is an easy image to pull up to represent something that you want that you don't have. I hope I'm making sense here.


That makes sense, maybe I need to get more flavours in with my juices. Lately I've been meh with my current juices. I do have 3 that I switch between. I guess it's time for me to get another one shot of something else. I've been looking for a strong xxx mint type juice recipe and I can't get mine right, the mint is too weak in taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (23/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> That makes sense, maybe I need to get more flavours in with my juices. Lately I've been meh with my current juices. I do have 3 that I switch between. I guess it's time for me to get another one shot of something else. I've been looking for a strong xxx mint type juice recipe and I can't get mine right, the mint is too weak in taste.



Check out this recipe: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/351070/Fisherman's Friend. Looks to be very minty. Could be what you are looking for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

Not a Smoking dream, but my force of habit/muscle memory (what ever you would like to call it) is so strong sometimes, I'll be watching a movie or show where the person is smoking or starts smoking and I will instinctively reach for smokes that aren't even there, its been more than a year and a half later. If there were actual cigarettes in my house I would most probably light one up, just out of habit. I'll cough out a lung or two, but I'll definitely light it up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not a Smoking dream, but my force of habit/muscle memory (what ever you would like to call it) is so strong sometimes, I'll be watching a movie or show where the person is smoking or starts smoking and I will instinctively reach for smokes that aren't even there, its been more than a year and a half later. If there were actual cigarettes in my house I would most probably light one up, just out of habit. I'll cough out a lung or two, but I'll definitely light it up


Lol I've been through that too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (23/4/19)

Never had it regarding the fags, but since stopping the booze have had a few dreams of this sort, complete with phantom hangover when I wake up. Really angry with myself until I realise I had not actually relapsed, and also relieved that "hangover" does not exist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/19)

I'm now thinking Battlestar Galactica is to blame as I'm watching reruns and a lot of smokers on that ship.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

